
Scala Scripting and the 15 Minute Blog Engine - based2
http://www.lihaoyi.com/post/ScalaScriptingandthe15MinuteBlogEngine.html
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4w5cs7/scala_s...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4w5cs7/scala_scripting/)

